# I JUST GOT ANOTHER RATTY!!! :) :) :)



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

I just got another rattie named timone, so now my cookie with have a friend!  and then i might be getting a little nakie girl soon!! of course i just have to completely convince my dad because i think i have him pretty wraped up in me getting another rat!


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Uh... from your previous posts on this forum I don't think you should be getting too many rats...


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

congrats, but erm did you not already have 2 rats??


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

thats great! but ya didn't you already have two rats?


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

no, but like i said to another member, my little sister gets on this forum and i guess she posted stuff that i did not know! i talked to her and she finally admitted it! (i stayed logged on because i didnt think anyone would touch my laptop, because i keep it logged in and on standby so it can charge, and so its faster to get on it in the morning) I'm sorry, i will tell my parents right away. and i'll keep logged out from now on.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

In your inroduction you said you had two..
In many posts you have implied having two..

In alot of ways your circumstances are not that far off bffel's..

Anyone agree ?


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

beanieboo i was thinking exactly the same thing, you mentioned in your intro about cookie and daisy seems like there has been too many similarities.....

anyhow good luck with your new rat and i hope all goes well


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Perfect emoticon A1APassion


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

A1APassion said:


>


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I gotta bunch of goodun's


----------

